# S/V KRINGELINE wreck identified -- anyone heard of this boat?



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Has anyone heard or know anything about the S/V KRINGELINE? We recently identified the wreck of a sailboat in over 300 feet of water off Boca Inlet, Florida, as the KRINGELINE. Trying to find information on the vessel now, but have come up empty. Any help would be appreciated. 
Looks to be a 40-50 foot well-equipped vessel; here are some underwater images:























































Thanks,
Mike
727-560-2554 cell


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

That's brighter than I would've thought for 300 feet.

Do you have to return to the surface in stages due to the depth?


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

The US Documentation Center has no info on that boat name so I'm thinking that she was a foreign vessel. Any home port name underneath Kringeline on the transom??


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

camaraderie said:


> The US Documentation Center has no info on that boat name so I'm thinking that she was a foreign vessel. Any home port name underneath Kringeline on the transom??


Didn't check the stern out - there is a lot of growth and I just happened to knock off enough oysters in the right spot to see the name on the bow. There is a lot of sail and isenglass in the cockpit, probably covering the helm, etc. It would take some effort to remove it, but that might be our next objective. At 300+ feet we don't have a lot of time unfortunately.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Barney, if she was reported missing or overdue inbound to the US, the USCG might have a record of her, or know who you could contact in likely home ports (i.e. Germany or Scandanavia perhaps?). If she was in the US on a cruising permit, that might also be on file with the USCG.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Those are some awesome pictures. Got any high-res ones?


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

SVDistantStar said:


> Those are some awesome pictures. Got any high-res ones?


Yeah, they are, but I'd love to hear the story.

It can't be a really happy one.


----------



## Kacper (Oct 24, 2006)

Looks like the boat was dis-masted before it sunk. Unless a really large shark happened to ram it underwater


----------



## soul searcher (Jun 28, 2006)

Did the groupers check you out they look huge. How much fishing tackle was tangled on her?
If you see a bottom fisherman on it you might ask how long its been there or win they found it. If they have there should be some lead and tackle on it if no tackle they havent found it yet. Might help you figure out how long Its been there. so would registration numbers. check the base of the mast on the port side. It seems to be the most popular place to put the registration sticker.
Thanks for the pics very cool.


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

Looking at that wreck scares the crap out of me. Gotta have respect for the sea. Hopefully the owners are safe and not hanging out with Poseidon on board her right now. Please let us know what you find out, if anything.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Got a potential hit for the sailboat:

Vessel Search Results

The dimensions seem a little off but its possible I suppose

Someone speculated that this vessel could have been sunk by the 2004 
hurricanes, sat on the bottom of the ICW for a while, and then towed offshore and dumped. Possible theory I suppose....

Are call signs formatted for type of vessel? Just wondering if there is any way to tell if this is a sailboat or not....

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

Look at the beam and draft with the length.. pretty sure that's a sailboat.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Too bad the link doesn't have the full HIN number, since that would tell us who built the boat... and that would probably answer the question of powerboat or sailboat.


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

Kacper said:


> Looks like the boat was dis-masted before it sunk. Unless a really large shark happened to ram it underwater


It coulda' snapped when it hit the bottom. It was likely moving pretty good after falling 300 feet.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Couldn't find any US record on her. What kind of growth was on her? (Hard vs. soft growth).


----------

